# Leather Oil Question



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

I was thinking about going to Tractor Supply to get Lexol or similar, when I began to wonder..
*Can you use oils that I use in the kitchen to oil my boots/tack, is it any different from neatsfoot etc.?* I have a gigantic bottle of Canola oil in my kitchen that I never use..I won't use it if it will ruin my boots, but tack oil can be expensive.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Tack oil is expensive in part because of the nutrients that they have to feed the leather. The oil is made with the specific purpose of hydrating the leather so that it keeps functioning as it was intended. 

That being said, there are a lot of people who swear by using olive oil. Personally I think it leaves the leather with a film and olive oil can go rancid. I've heard people say that it attracted rodents in the barn but I have no first hand experience with that. As far as using canola oil - no, I don't think so.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

You shouldn't use cooking oil because it will go rancid (which can really make your tack stink!) You should definitely stick to something that says it's made to be used with leather.


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> Tack oil is expensive in part because of the nutrients that they have to feed the leather. The oil is made with the specific purpose of hydrating the leather so that it keeps functioning as it was intended.
> 
> That being said, there are a lot of people who swear by using olive oil. Personally I think it leaves the leather with a film and olive oil can go rancid. I've heard people say that it attracted rodents in the barn but I have no first hand experience with that. As far as using canola oil - no, I don't think so.


Hm I figured it was expensive for a reason..what about baby oil?...
It would probably leave a residue wouldn't it?


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> You shouldn't use cooking oil because it will go rancid (which can really make your tack stink!) You should definitely stick to something that says it's made to be used with leather.


That would be pretty gross wouldn't it


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

You are looking for a way to avoid buying the proper products - don't. You can use Murphys Oil Soap mixed with water to clean you tack and boots if you like because it is an excellent cleaner but as for conditioning, which is the purpose of the oil, you can't skimp.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Lexol & others are a heck of a lot cheaper than buying replacement tack.


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

bsms said:


> Lexol & others are a heck of a lot cheaper than buying replacement tack.


Oh I know, it was just a thought..I won't do it you guys!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Neatsfoot oil comes from cattle hooves. The word neat is an old english expression for a bull. Any veg. oil will turn rancid in the right conditions.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

i swear by the original neatsfeet oil that comes in the brown container. its amazing.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

The original is good but avoid the compound.


----------

